# My crush didn't follow me back on Instagram?



## Trancelucid

So there's this girl i share 1 class with daily. She is shy and doesn't talk much to anyone. A couple months ago, i noticed she was giving signs but i couldn't make a move then. We dont get to talk much in class, however i've often caught her staring at me. When i look back at her, she hurriedly looks away before we see each other for a split second. This happens atleast a few times every class. Even my friends have told me that she stares at me. And when we did get the chance to sit together, she asked me a few personal questions and 'accidentally' touched my hand. I am also super shy so i sent her an Instagram follow request , and she accepted almost immediately- within seconds. However, she did not request to follow me back. And this has setback my plans of DMing her. So now i am wondering whether i should still DM her? However, she could simply ignore the message, and that would be even more embarrassing. What do you think, is she shy or just interested? Was i too late?


----------



## Raies

I don't really know what DMing means....

But if you want something with her, go for it.

Honestly, what do you have to lose..?
Except by not doing anything....


It's worth it, even if she doesn't want anything, as you still get experience.


----------



## 812161

You likely answered your own question by stating her shyness and related behaviors. Just because you are willing to make gestures, doesn't mean she's comfortable reciprocating and it doesn't have to mean that she isn't interested in you.

She's like a woodland creature..you may have to move slowly, non-aggressively, and earn her trust before she's willing to come out of her hiding place and accept what you're trying to offer.


----------



## Trancelucid

DMing means Direct Messaging. Thanks for your opinion. Yes, i am going to make the effort and it may atleast be helpful as experience.


----------



## Trancelucid

EverNoob said:


> You likely answered your own question by stating her shyness and related behaviors. Just because you are willing to make gestures, doesn't mean she's comfortable reciprocating and it doesn't have to mean that she isn't interested in you.
> 
> She's like a woodland creature..you may have to move slowly, non-aggressively, and earn her trust before she's willing to come out of her hiding place and accept what you're trying to offer.


Thats what i was thinking in the back of my mind. But i just felt a sense of urgency and made a move out of desperation. I'll consider your opinion and take it slow and steady. It's only logical since we haven't had much personal interaction.


----------



## Trancelucid

Just to update this thread, she made the effort to sit next to me in class and we had a nice,long conversation. I even managed to get her number. So its all good....


----------



## konas8

Yea, good work and good luck.


----------



## noydb

Trancelucid said:


> Just to update this thread, she made the effort to sit next to me in class and we had a nice,long conversation. I even managed to get her number. So its all good....


That's awesome! Good job.


----------

